# [A] Legio Dracul @ Blackhand sucht neue Mitstreiter



## Shjn (8. Februar 2013)

Wir, die Gilde Legio Dracul [Blackhand DE], sucht für unseren Raidbetrieb noch Spieler. Unsere beiden Raidgruppen agieren zu unterschiedlichen Tagen.  Beide Raidgruppen haben den Content von 5.1 clear und fokussieren sich auf die neuen Herausforderungen des Patch 5.2. In beiden Gruppen haben wir noch Stammplätze zu vergeben. 





*Raidgruppe I:*

Raidtage: Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Montag

Progress: pre Patch 5.2 normal clear und 3/16 HC

Thron des Donners 5/12

*Gesuchte Klasse(n) mindest iLevel 495+:*


Druide mit Talent Gleichgewicht und/oder Wiederherstellung
Paladin mit Talent Heilig
Hexenmeister
Magier mit Talent Frost/Arkan
Jäger mit Talent Tierherrschaft/Überleben

*Raidgruppe II:*

Raidtage: Freitag, Sonntag, Dienstag

Progress: prePatch 5.2 normal clear

Thron des Donners 1/12


*Gesuchte Klasse(n) mindest iLevel 490+:*


Jäger mit Talent Überleben
Druide mit Talent Gleichgewicht
Druide mit Talent Wächter
Schamane mit Talent Restro
Paladin mit Talent Heilig
Paladin mit Talent Schutz
Krieger mit Talent Schutz

*Anforderungen an Raider:*


Verlässlich- und Pünktlichkeit
Kritikfähigkeit und der Wille zur Verbesserung
Selbstständige Raidvorbereitung (Taktiken im Forum)
iLevel entsprechend der Gruppenanforderung
Gildenbeitritt

*Wir bieten:*


Kontinuierlichen Raidbetrieb
Stetigen Fortschritt im Raidcontent
Unterstützung zur Optimierung deines Charakters
Ungezwungenes Gildenklima

*Kontakt:*


Offiziere der Gilde laut aktueller Gildenstruktur (Reiter Gildenstruktur auf unserer HP)
Mail an legio-dracul@aurengur.eu
Ingame, mit vorhandenen Möglichkeiten
via TS, sofern ihr unsere TS-Daten habt


----------



## Shjn (20. Februar 2013)

push


----------



## Shjn (24. Februar 2013)

updated


----------



## Shjn (18. März 2013)

updatet + progress


----------



## Shjn (27. März 2013)

updated / Push


----------



## Shjn (10. April 2013)

17.04.2013 / Updated


----------

